# C905 vs Innov8 (Camera Comparison)



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2008)

Mobile review forum only had two of them. Check them out yourself. The innov8 pics are darker with a tad better sharpness and the c905 pics have better white balance.The reds are red.

the innov8 pics are highly purple fringed too..look at the sky...And damn, they should have been shot from the same angle. C905 FTW!!! 

Xenon 

A close one.

Here goes


C905-  

*www.mobile-review.com/lj/DSC00001.JPG

Innov8-

*www.mobile-review.com/lj/Photo005.jpg

C905 releasing first week next month.Me getting it as soon as possible.Pre ordering it if possible. Check this thread for more comparisons.


Pixon:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/pixon46.jpg

C905:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/c905/c905-27.jpg

Pixon:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/pixon42.jpg

C905:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/c905/c905-24.jpg

Pixon: -

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/pixon43.jpg

C905:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/c905/c905-25.jpg

Pixon:- 

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/pixon44.jpg

C905:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/c905/c905-26.jpg


Pixon:- 

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/m8800-01.jpg

Innov8:- 

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/innov1.jpg

Pixon:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/m8800-02.jpg


Innov8:-

*mobile-review.com/review/image/samsung/m8800/m8800cam/innov2.jpg

















​


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

Both pics are really closely matched.. I couldn't find any difference at all..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

Btw..the review is between a pre production C905 and a on-sale innov8.


----------



## jingalala (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

But C905 is steeply priced.The prices of both C905 & Innov8 would be about 35k.Thats out of ordinary man's budget.I was planning to purchase one but changed my mind because of its price.
Well fortunately I will have a W902 in the first week of next month which would cost around 24k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

C905 is 35k?? 

Are you out of your mind.C905 is max 25k and i am being pessimistic.


----------



## jingalala (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

As you are a SE fan you would definitely know better,i read about it yesterday but i don't remember the website now.

@dreamcatcher what about its video recording capability?

QVGA OR VGA    or it is still unclear!!!!!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*



dreamcatcher said:


> Btw..the review is between a pre production C905 and a on-sale innov8.



Do u feel they're gonna upgrade the cam at this point, wen its about to be released..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

I guess it will be QVGA.Only downside of an undoubtedly awesome phone.



Sumeet_naik said:


> Do u feel they're gonna upgrade the cam at this point, wen its about to be released..



It will obviously host a better firmware...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

Maybe and hope so..


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8*

_Thread opened and offtopic posts have been deleted!_


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: C905 vs Innov8 (Camera Copmparison)*

The c905 will be out next week.. that is on the 30th of September along with the XPERIA in Sweden..

Hopefully it will make its way to the indian market soon.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Did you by any chance see that the pic taken by the innov8 had a purple sky, the visualization in the display board was yellow when it should be red.The Board was yellow when it should have been white.



The sky in the INNOV8 is perfectly alright. That's how an evening sky looks like. The C905's higher brightness has slightly washed out the sky.

As for the visualization, notice that not all the digits are yellow. Some of them are red. If there was some problem with colour rendition, then all the digits would have been yellow. The digits could've been flashing or changing when the picture was taken which is why some digits appear off-colour.

As for the board, neither of the phones have perfectly white boards. INNOV8's board is slightly brownish while that of the C905 is grayish.

As for the C905 it is quite clear that the reds still are dark pink, which can be clearly seen from the left board and the digits on the right board. The picture is also noticeably colder while INNOV8 perfectly captures the warmth of the evening sun. C905's edges are also a bit blurred as can be seen on the lights of the boards.

To be perfectly honest however neither of us have seen the real situation and there is no way for us to tell which phone has captured the scene more accurately. So it's best if we don't comment on the colours. For all we know the actual scene might be entirely different from what is captured by both the phones.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

Innov8 pic looks more natural


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

Blah blah krazzy. See what you have to say to this.

100% crop innov8

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3293/2885056055_9a60dc7170.jpg

100% crop C905

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/2885056051_e5c89d8e5a.jpg


Damn..the sky is so purple down here.You are right, its more natural.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Blah blah krazzy. See what you have to say to this.
> 
> 100% crop innov8
> 
> ...


convincing you is out of question here. But thats what I felt and said, there was some white balance applied to the pic in later case. One can easily find out, it doesn't take a lens to prove it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

@t159- I was not referring to you.And are you trying to say that i edited the C905 pic to make it look better??

Acc to krazzy the Evening sky looks like this, so the reply.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 25, 2008)

Moar pics please.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, you didn't edit it. May be there is some pre/proprocessing done before taking the picture. Some cool new feature of C905.

just image search for "evening blue sky"


----------



## Power UP (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup more pics, just one set is not enough. C905 pic looks a bit washed out.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

A few comparisons are being set up as we speak. I am not the one who does the comparisons(would love to though, would mean that i own the handsets ).Will post as i get them.

As for now, here are a few C905 pics to interest you guys.Cheers man!!!

Please do comment as to how they are. 



Enjoy...


----------



## krates (Sep 26, 2008)

C905 pics are better and for the fact it got xenon flash obviously it is better than innov8 in terms of camera


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 26, 2008)

Comparisons updated.Now with pixon and c905

C905 pics

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/2887572302_fb339d63fa_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/2887578912_161ec32ff1_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/2887572300_7441aa796a_o.jpg


----------



## vilas_patil (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ Pics are looking really great


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 27, 2008)

samsung 8mp touchscreen camera phone review 

*www.mobile-review.com/review/samsung-m8800-en.shtml

interesting to read its take on led vs xenon flash .. 

his finding are exactly opposite to what i experienced with xenon and led flash ..  that the range of xenon is more than led .. stated otherwise in above review .. also, he must have included n82 xenon flash for comparison which irrespective of range is just fantastic ..

hope its not offtopic ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 27, 2008)

> In many ways and situations a LED flash is a superior choice to a Xenon unit, especially when shooting from several meters away. On the other hand, Xenon flash modules fare much better when it comes to close-ups. But as they say one picture is worth a thousand words – you better see what we are talking about for yourself (all shots below feature the M8800 and Sony Ericsson C905).



Any person with brains can easily make out that the reviewer mistakenly replaced the xenon with led.Its a mistake on the part of the reviewer.  n00b


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 28, 2008)

looks like c905 is another k850i in the making ... with strong competition, its going to struggle .. and spending 15k +  on a dumb phone ..only a dumb person will do that ..we know who


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 28, 2008)

^^yeah right.  You keep dreaming on .C905 has the best cam in the market+wifi and gps. So please keep shut and try to appreciate the pics. Just coz nokia does not have the tech to bring out an 8 mp...


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> looks like c905 is another k850i in the making ... with strong competition, its going to struggle .. and spending 15k +  on a dumb phone ..only a dumb person will do that ..we know who


Haha.....C905 another K850i?? lolumad?  

C905 > innov8 in terms of camera even before its release. 

And still I can't see any strong competition to C905's camera in its segment i.e. 20K to 24K.....

Well, people who need a very good camera in a mobile will surely go for C905. Nokia hasn't still even announced a 8mp phone and you say the competition is strong??  Announcement toh doooor ki baat hai, abhi toh Nokia k 8mp phone k rumours bhi nahi.......

Haha, all I can say is that every person has a different set of features which he wants in a phone. If he gets what he wants in a phone, he'll surely buy it.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^yeah right.  You keep dreaming on .C905 has the best cam in the market+wifi and gps. So please keep shut and try to appreciate the pics. Just coz nokia does not have the tech to bring out an 8 mp...



Just because Nokia doesn't have a 8mp phone doesn't mean it lacks 'the tech' to make it. I really wonder what kind of 'tech' one needs to make a higher resolution camera. Nokia has come from CIF to VGA, then 1, 2, 3 and now 5mp camera. Now I wonder whether it requires some special knowledge to go beyond 5mp, some special skill which only SE, Samsung and LG has mastered. Nokia was the first to come out with a 5mp camera phone. They could've done it this time as well. Or they could've done it after Samsung and SE announced their 8mp phones. But obviously they don't want to be part of this megapixel race. Or how difficult would have been for a company like Nokia to come up with a 8mp camera phone by now if they really wanted to?

If we go by your logic, they even I can say that SE lacks 'the tech' to come up with a CDMA phone or some good low-end phones like Nokia's 1100. Or something to rival Nokia's 8XXX series or the Vertu phones. Or should we just conclude that SE lacks 'the tech' to sell it's phones, considering it is at the same position all these years, overtaken by Samsung and LG?  Or should we conclude that SE lacks 'the tech' to make good profit from it's phones?  No wait. I think they have 'the tech' to make a loss in sales, which was something Motorola  had mastered.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 28, 2008)

Dude, please.The post was about Nokia.Dont bring Lg and Samsung into the matter. Lg endoses prada whiule Samsung endorses Armani, Nokia's sirocco is just a guniea pig is this whole vast world. 

All these years?? LG and samsung are older than SE and SE has done great in itself to reach such a position in just 7 years. Btw, its only a quarter in which SE has lost share, now if in a quarter SE gains back its original share..the heads would be like..OMG..SE's sales have increased by 5%..damn.. LOL..

take it in dude, Nokia still lives on its low ends.SE has the highest per phone income in the world i.e. 140 pounds.That is far ahead of the competion. Moreover, Nokia comes nowhere cloe to SE or samsung in terms of innovation. SE and Samsung are the innovators and Nokia..well...newaz..cant really say much on someone who hasnt yet mastered how to make a touchscreen. Newaz...


*This thread is a comparison on the superior imaging capabilities of the innov8 and the c905*. Please start your foolish rants somewhere else. If you have pics to share, please do...else......


----------



## krates (Sep 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Dude, please.The post was about Nokia.Dont bring Lg and Samsung into the matter. Lg endoses prada whiule Samsung endorses Armani, Nokia's sirocco is just a guniea pig is this whole vast world.
> 
> All these years?? LG and samsung are older than SE and SE has done great in itself to reach such a position in just 7 years. Btw, its only a quarter in which SE has lost share, now if in a quarter SE gains back its original share..the heads would be like..OMG..SE's sales have increased by 5%..damn.. LOL..
> 
> ...



//offtopic 

well to tell you NOKIA INNOVATION nokia came up with first radio phone NOKIA 2300

( lol read on mobile review don't shout on me if it is not the truth  )


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> looks like c905 is another k850i in the making ... with strong competition, its going to struggle .. and spending 15k +  on a dumb phone ..only a dumb person will do that ..we know who


Well, everything was peaceful here before this post.......


----------



## krazzy (Sep 28, 2008)

Innovation? As far as innovation is concerned, for Nokia it's all "been there, done that". They came up with a music phone, Nokia 3300, long before the Walkman series existed. Nokia 7610 was the first phone to have a megapixel camera (not to mention an asymmetrical design). Nokia was making slider phones long before Samsung existed, with it's 7610. They were the first to incorporate a optical zoom in their phone (N93) and have a physical harddisk in a phone (N91). Phone's like 7280, 7380, N-Gage, etc. have still no competition as far as design innovation is concerned. They were the ones who made smartphones mainstream. Till Symbian S60 came smartphones were overly complicated geeky things, not to mention buggy, slow and annoying. Nokia made their smartphones as close to a standard phone as possible, while still retaining all the smartphone features.

They introduced features like torch, thermometer, compass in their phones, something which was unheard of before. They introduced the communicator style range of handsets. Phones like 7200, 7270 were the first (and probably only) to have fabric covers for the phones.  The Bravia phones of SE blatantly copy the design of Nokia 6260. 

Nokia were the first to feature professional quality optics on their camera phones (N90). They were the first to have a 3.5mm headphone jack on the phone itself. They were the first to put GPS in their phones, which has become a rage now. They were the first to start the do-it-all type of phones like the N95, which is what the Samsung INNOV8 is now (actually the only innovative thing about the INNOV8 is it's name). Nokia were the first to start their own range of gaming phones. And they not just made the phones, but they even launched an entire gaming service, which made companies like Gamespot, EA, etc. make games for the previous N-Gage.

And you are telling me Nokia lacks innovation.  Had it not been for Nokia, others would have still been groping in the dark.

As for the lack of touch screen phones, the only reason Nokia did not launch it before because they could not see any need for it, nor could they fit it in their model range. SE's P-series has existed since ages, but Nokia never launched any proper phone to counter them because they never felt the need to. Even without a touchscreen, their S60 phones were more than capable. The only reason now that Nokia has come up with a ts phone is because of the iPhone, not because of some Xperia. Trust me. SE is the last company that Nokia is worried about. They probably don't even know it exists.


----------



## krates (Sep 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Trust me. SE is the last company that Nokia is worried about. They probably don't even know it exists.



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/83large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/58large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12large.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 28, 2008)

@dream or amd or whatever -  why ur so inclined towards se ? have u been paid by them ? tell us seriously ? its getting sick to see u recommending se to everyone else ..  u need to shut up.. i just posted the above line to see ur bekar reaction .. i know what c905 is and what cam or how better camera it has .. 

anyways .. no need to argue with u..  dont tell anyone here to shut up .. everyone knows who need to shut up first .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 29, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Innovation? As far as innovation is concerned, for Nokia it's all "been there, done that". They came up with a music phone, Nokia 3300, long before the Walkman series existed. Nokia 7610 was the first phone to have a megapixel camera (not to mention an asymmetrical design). Nokia was making slider phones long before Samsung existed, with it's 7610. They were the first to incorporate a optical zoom in their phone (N93) and have a physical harddisk in a phone (N91). Phone's like 7280, 7380, N-Gage, etc. have still no competition as far as design innovation is concerned. They were the ones who made smartphones mainstream. Till Symbian S60 came smartphones were overly complicated geeky things, not to mention buggy, slow and annoying. Nokia made their smartphones as close to a standard phone as possible, while still retaining all the smartphone features.
> 
> They introduced features like torch, thermometer, compass in their phones, something which was unheard of before. They introduced the communicator style range of handsets. Phones like 7200, 7270 were the first (and probably only) to have fabric covers for the phones.  The Bravia phones of SE blatantly copy the design of Nokia 6260.
> 
> ...



Nokia 3300 a music phone?? ...the SE w800 was the first acknowledged music phone to hit the market and its a well known fact. LOL. Please..if your kind of innovation means to brand a phone as a music phone, then leave it alone.

The 7610 was by no means the first to integrate a cameraSiemens was the first company to do that and not nokia.

The T68i by SE was the first phone to have a full colour screen and have bluetooth integrated into it.

N95 is by no means the first phone to have gps, SE have been providing it to its japanese counterparts for long.

What about N90?? Its a brivk.The S700i by SE is the fisrt cam to sport a ccd camera.WTF!!! In fact, the N90 was beaten left right and centre by the k750.What innovation are you talking about??

Are you tryng to talk about design now?? The k850 is the first phone ever to have touch keys on the screen and a battery flap resembling a camera.Its alos the first phone to have an automatic shutter. The SE w550 and the W900 are the first phones to have a swivel design.The SE W900 is the first phone to incorporate 30 fps QVGA recording in a mobile.


LOL...for you..innovation is only restricted to facia and other stuff. Nokia is the first phone to have changeeable facia..blah blah crap... In that sense, SE is the first to have stereo speakers, shake features etc etc.

SE is also the fist company to incorporate senon flash into a mobile. DLNA has also been implemeted first by SE in their C905.

The p800 is the first pda ever to have an mp4 player built into it. Btw, your communicator kinda devices have been running the same length as the SE p series.

And here, i am not even mentioning touchscreen.

Coming to samsung, the innov8 is the first phone to incorporate a mouse wheel in their mobile, also LG incorporates dolby digital osund in their phones and was the first to introduce 120 fps recording in phones.

Coming to SE japan.The bravia phones(which is by no means a copy as you funnily say ) is the fitst to incorporate 26 million colors in a phone.

There are lots more...but i dont want to ruin the topic...

@yogi-You are most welcome to make a fool of yourself..we are all laughing 

*Please..i urge you guys..leave it here..start a topic if you want to rant..*


Back to topic

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2887572282_c1d3b0c38e_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3200/2887578924_971c22d056_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/2887578938_04aab29ec6_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3002/2887572306_c61208931c_o.jpg


----------



## krates (Sep 29, 2008)

_^^ DLNA came first there in N95 8 GIG

Radio came in nokia 2300

torch came in 1100 

cheapest phone with all essentials came in 3110 C_

coming to the topic lolz Camera is great but only downfall is qvga recording


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 29, 2008)

INNOVATION AT ITS XTREME BEST!!!!


*The C905 uses LED flash for close range and xenon flash for shooting further off. Now this is innovation baby.SE ROX*


----------



## krazzy (Sep 29, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Nokia 3300 a music phone?? ...the SE w800 was the first acknowledged music phone to hit the market and its a well known fact. LOL. Please..if your kind of innovation means to brand a phone as a music phone, then leave it alone.
> 
> The 7610 was by no means the first to integrate a cameraSiemens was the first company to do that and not nokia.
> 
> ...



Man I amazed how you twisted my words. I never said 7610 was the first phone to have camera. I never said N95 was the first to have GPS. As for 3300, may be you were still a kid when it came out, but it was the first music phone ever. No other phone back then had used the term 'music phone' before. So now you know who started the trend.

N90 was the first phone to have Carl Zeiss lenses. And you call N90 a brick? S700i was a boulder! Atleast N90 had a high resolution 352x416 display. K850i the first? LOL! Samsung was using touch keys on it's phones like U600 long before. And if SE came with QVGA, then Nokia came with VGA 30 fps. LOL!

Since nobody here is posting INNOV8 pics, I thought I should do it then. Here are some pics by Mobile-Review forum member Centrinos. All of them are resized, unedited.

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=735662&postcount=6020

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=735746&postcount=6024

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=737433&postcount=6046

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=737530&postcount=6048

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=737632&postcount=6051

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=737978&postcount=6059

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=738620&postcount=6066


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 29, 2008)

I dont see anyone but u  laughing .. that too without reason .. close range or long range, xenon flash rocks .. no doubt abt it .. led flash is needed for video assist light while video recording in dark/ low light conditions .. as in n79 / n85 ...and ur beloved c905 lacks vga video recording ..  

also ur saying that nokia wont come with 8mp phone ever .. even samsung 8mp pixon is a strong competition for se .. and now lg is coming with its 8mp .. moto and nokia will come with their own version ..

if its priced at 18k then its a great buy .. best equipment on non-smart phone barring vga recording .. and yes .. implementation of xenon plus led flash is a innovation ..

mobile review has a article on it

*translate.google.com/translate?u=*...sson-c905cam.shtml&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=ru&tl=en


----------



## krazzy (Sep 29, 2008)

18k for C905?  Not possible man. Even C902 costs 19k. It'll cost atleast 26k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 29, 2008)

hehe..wishful thinking.LOL.

Will be around 25k now i guess....Doesnt matter, will crash in a few weeks.Will come to 22k and the c902 to 16k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 1, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXnxBS6eeF0

C905 Out.Unboxing video.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 2, 2008)

Sony Ericsson C905 vs Samsung INNOV8 - The Clash of Cameras


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ Well, I personally think that C905 captured better pictures but the reviewer says innov8 was a tad better.....Anyways, everyone has his own opinion.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

Even I felt that C905 was mostly better. But some of the pics were over exposed in C905, especially the sky. Also the without-flash outdoor night pics are better in INNOV8. But overall C905 is better as it has a much stronger flash and lens cover.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 3, 2008)

^^Dont worry guys.You will be getting first hand experience soon.Courtesy me..


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 3, 2008)

a friend of mine who is die hard fan of se camera phones is also going to get it .. me too moving back to n82 from n95 8gb .. so will try to post comparison ..

inclusion of both kind of flash and stereo sound in video recording are nice addition from se ..hope others will follow suit ..


----------

